
Apple's slide-to-unlock patent held invalid in US - DannyBee
http://patentlyo.com/patent/2016/02/federal-circuit-unlock-invalid.html?utm_target/=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PatentlyO+%28Dennis+Crouch%27s+Patently-O%29
======
DannyBee
Note: These are separate from the look and feel case against samsung from
design patents.

As a result of this outcome, apple now owes samsung for infringement, and
samsung owes apple nothing :)

